# Anyone lose electric after Storm



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Lost electric yesterday afternoon trees down all over my neighborhood. I had a big generator during sandy but getting it gas was a full-time job. Sold it got a smaller champion on the cheap. It's running the fridge,10btu ac, TV and internet and a few led bulbs. Gas usage so far is much better. Generator sat in the garage boxed for probably 5 years happy it worked.


----------

